# Dad



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just took Dad to the hospital and checked him in, he is going to be subjected to a battery of tests tomorrow and apparently at his age they would like him to get comfortable before
The prodding begins. I got him as comfortable as I think he's gonna get and have to go get some real coffee. That half crap he drinks don't cut it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hope things turn out for the better. You do make a good cup of coffee.


----------



## will1burr (Dec 12, 2014)

Best wishes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. He seems to be doing well. He fell last week... Again. He didn't break a leg this time but has a hairline crack in his hip. They are looking to see if it is new or old. He is due for a colonoscopy so I guess that and a few heart tests along with the hip are the reason they want him there. I'm really hoping that he won't need a hip replacement. I'm going to go remove some things from his house so he has a clearer path so he will have less to trip on.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don,wishing your dad a fast recovery and good results on all of his test

now get that good strong cup of coffee,i know you probably need it too

and your a good son to go get his house in order for him

keep good thoughts and im sue it will all turn out well


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad you're able to help your dad out. Hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate it. I know I have not always been the best son to my parents, and know that I can't make up for it. All I can do is try my best to be that son to them now.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Don------------Sharon and I send our best to You and Yours and our Prayers to the whole Family----God Bless---------------------Skip&Sharon*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Wishing him the best Don...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Skip and Eric. He's resting comfortably now so I'm gonna go clean some stuff out of the house.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Best of luck to you and your dad hope all turns out well


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for your dad and you. Hope you can get all the stuff cleared out of his way for when he gets home. Just don't move too much or you will probably get yelled at for that. I know I did when we moved the father-in-laws stuff.

Now go get two cups of coffee and then an adult beverage when you get home.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hope all goes well, Don. Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

wishing the best for your Dad's speedy recovery.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Kim and I are hoping for the best for your dads tests Don. Hopefully he wont require surgery on his hip.

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family buddy.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, hope everything goes well for your dad, lucky man to still have your dad with you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you guys. I appreciate your thoughts and prayers. 
Dad is doing well, they have determined that his hip fracture I'd an old hairline. So unless they see something else he won't require a replacement. So far his tests went well, but some of them will take time to get results on. He's a bit out of sorts this AM because of the fasting and his diabetic condition. 
I've visited Mom several times.she likes my drivers license because it has a picture and the name of her son on it. I know she is in no pain though and has friends there now. Apparently the food is to her liking also. She's gained 13 pounds since Sept. 
Yes I am Ed, yes I am.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Glad everything was ok. Now I am curious about this coffee you make, what makes it so good? Did you know there is a subject on Terry talk about good coffee? This guy gives a briefing about how he will only use fresh beans and roast them himself. He said its a whole different world of freshness. Would love to try it myself.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report, you might have to have a few meals with Mom, just saying.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

singlesix said:


> Glad everything was ok. Now I am curious about this coffee you make, what makes it so good? Did you know there is a subject on Terry talk about good coffee? This guy gives a briefing about how he will only use fresh beans and roast them himself. He said its a whole different world of freshness. Would love to try it myself.


 Maybe its over a campfire!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good News--------Are you in Ohio Don ??? *


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

hassell said:


> Maybe its over a campfire!!!


That would make it great!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I grind my own but taking up roasting would cause the wife to beat me about the head and shoulders !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well Dad is home now, he's getting around pretty well. After all the tests( still a few results to come) all they recommend is that he up his insulin a bit. I went to the store and stocked his shelves, boy cleaned his house, and did all the laundry I could find. I'll hang here for a bit and then Jet home. I'll be back to see him in March. He says if he needs me he'll just pick up the phone and fall ........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Get rid of all the rugs in the house... glad to hear he doesn't need the hip replaced.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They didn't have any rugs other than the little one in front of dads can. You wouldn't want his feet to get cold sitting on the crapper would you. Lol he'd just replace it when I turned my back. Damn kids !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Good News--------Are you in Ohio Don ??? *


Yes I am ! I'm hoping to leave fri morning. Barring any negative test results.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, how is his balance with all that has happened?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He seems really stabile. They recently changed his insulin delivery system. He has one
Of the pen type with a dial. You set The dial and press the end and it auto injects you. I'm thinking that he possibly was under medicating himself. His blood sugar readings on his meter have become unreadable. An a1c (I think) will tell the tale. I think they did that in the hospital but I don't remember hearing the results.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

All good news and glad to hear it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Glen !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don,glad to hear your pops is doing well

sounds like he still has a good sense of humor

pick up the phone and fall :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Don,glad to hear your pops is doing well
> 
> sounds like he still has a good sense of humor
> 
> pick up the phone and fall :roflmao: :roflmao:


I thought that was pretty funny also. humour may be a bit morbid at times but it does help to laugh.

your dad reminds me of mine . he's like one of those weebles when I WAS a boy. do you remember the weebles wobble but we don't fall down. well ,that's my dad. though occasionally he does fall .broke his leg last year but is o.k. now. glad to hear yours is also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm in Nevada now !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice to hear dad is fine and you are back home.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you. I appreciate all the good thoughts, prayers, and well wishes.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Thank you. I appreciate all the good thoughts, prayers, and well wishes.


Don, thats the least we could do

and you know us,we like doing the least we can do :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I know that I'll always feel better after venting here and reading all the replies also I'll see your :roflmao: :roflmao: and raise you :smile: :smile2: :biggrin:

I hate to burst that bubble SGB but just being able to vent about things is a tremendous help. Well OK it's a big help, sometimes it's good to be able to say things and not have to actually deal with other people right there.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don, glad to hear your Dad is doing better and your MOM is settling in, sorry I've missed the last few days. I got the call this morning that my last uncle passed away. Headed to Iowa Tuesday morning.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your uncle, Mike. Please express our sympathies to your family.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Don, hope you got some rest when you got home.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A little ! ......Long story !


----------

